# Simbologia



## Rita matos (22 Mai 2022 às 08:16)

Bom dia, alguém me sabe dizer que quer dizer este símbolo de meteorologia que me apareceu na aplicação do telefone. 
Obrigada


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2022 às 19:56)

Rita matos disse:


> Bom dia, alguém me sabe dizer que quer dizer este símbolo de meteorologia que me apareceu na aplicação do telefone.
> Obrigada
> 
> Ver anexo 1621



Névoa seca (bruma), talvez com poeira.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Mai 2022 às 00:08)

Já que este tópico foi criado, aproveito para perguntar se sabem quais as diferenças em concreto destes seguintes símbolos usados pelo IPMA:









URL da legenda


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2022 às 17:10)

tonítruo disse:


> Já que este tópico foi criado, aproveito para perguntar se sabem quais as diferenças em concreto destes seguintes símbolos usados pelo IPMA:
> Ver anexo 1628
> Ver anexo 1627
> Ver anexo 1629
> URL da legenda



Parcialmente nublado: 3/8 a 4/8 de nuvens opacas (que produzem sombra). Nuvens baixas e médias.
Céu nublado: 5/8 a 6/8 , principalmente nuvens baixas e médias.
Céu com períodos de muito nublado: Abertas de sol intercaladas com períodos de 6/8 a 7/8 de nuvens opacas.

Quando a nebulosidade é alta e/ou média/alta, as nuvens não ocultam totalmente o sol. Ou seja, mesmo de 6/8 a 8/8 é visível o sol. O símbolo é diferente.


----------

